# Sutton Scarsdale Hall



## benn34 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am a regular visit to sutton hall and have posted below a postcard that I have of sutton hall when it was lived in. I have always been interested in sutton hall and are more eager to get in the cellars for a good look, I have only managed to look through the bars at the front of the hall where the car park is and with a good torch I noticed that if you look to the left you can see another opening in the cellar so it seems that it has two seperate rooms, maybe more. Has anybody been in the cellar(s), would love to hear from you.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/413047c0731ad83bb.jpg]




[/lb]


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 23, 2008)

That's a great postcard. Thanks for sharing that. 
Afraid I haven't been so can't help you there, but there may be someone else on the forum who can.
Welcome to Derelict Places, btw.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Benn34,

I've only done the inside and outside of Sutton Scarsdale Hall, but two guys have done the cellars, they mentioned it on one of my posts i did fromthere.

Dweeb and Turkey did them quite a while ago, they'll be able to help you with any more info on them.

Love seeing your postcard of the place when it was lived in. Do you know if there's any more pictures or postcards from that era?

Im not too far away from you either, the next town infact lol, to the east of you, and not Scarcliffe lol. the larger one with the big school on the horizon from your way.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## benn34 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, I cant really seem to find many more pictures at the moment, someone is selling a print on ebay but what I have is a ground floor plan and another postcard but I dont know if it is older or newer than the other postcard that I put on.
[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/413047c19933acafa.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/413047c1994d072ee.jpg]



[/lb] 

BEST WISHES


----------



## smileysal (Feb 24, 2008)

oooooooooooh excellent map of the building, cheers, will have a study of that now.

Thanks again.

 Sal


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 23, 2008)

i regularly go to sutton scarsdale hall and have been in the cellars on a few occasions. they are not what you think they are going to be like. not very big in comparison to the hall that is left standing


----------



## benn34 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Sutton Scarsdale Hall cellars*

Hi Sabrina, how did you manage to get into the cellars?


----------



## smileysal (Mar 25, 2008)

If i remember rightly, theres some stairs down, but has a gate on it. Dweeb and Turkey did the cellars a while ago too. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## benn34 (May 12, 2008)

*Sutton Hall Cellars*

Went to sutton hall at the weekend and noticed that the main gate to the cellars is open, I dont know if the gate has been vandalised but would make a great opportunity to go down there.


----------

